# cryptic short domain names, why so popular?



## rupe (Dec 3, 2014)

I was looking over the posts on LEB, and noticed a few about short domain names. I can understand the popularity/use of short urls for websites, email addresses, etc. But what are those cryptic (ie k4oq.org) domains used for?

Just curious


----------



## GaleDribble (Dec 3, 2014)

The random ones are probably used as hostnames for random test servers or for rdns for vpns and irc related stuff. I used to have a short one (forget what it was) that I used for a vpn. Was like nyc.ny.qt9.in or something random for the hostname. Only got it because whatever registar it was had a sale on .in's at the time.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

i think its just mainly because it comes across as cool to have something that is cryptic.. like "l33t" or something along them lines, or i may be totally wrong. who knows


----------



## comXyz (Dec 3, 2014)

Well,

I sold some nice - pronounceable domains for low price, because no buyers interested in.

Then I sold some strange - unpronounceable domains for high price $$$ to $,$$$ because the buyers were interested in.

Domain is just like a girl, you like it, but others not. Maybe you hate it, but others love it.


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 3, 2014)

c1bl said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> I sold some nice - pronounceable domains for low price, because no buyers interested in.
> ...


LOL i love that analogy about the girl and domain xD


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 4, 2014)

c1bl said:


> Domain is just like a girl


True:


Cheap to pickup, but expensive to keep renewing.


Squatters will steal the good ones if you're not vigilant.


----------



## Taronyu (Dec 4, 2014)

Over a year back I bought f63.net just for fun, I'm using it for DNS. Easy to remember.


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 4, 2014)

Probably because they are fun and even if they are meaningless as they are short they are easy to remember.


----------



## RosenHost (Dec 4, 2014)

> Domain is just like a girl, you like it, but others not. Maybe you hate it, but others love it.



Liked this


----------



## iClickAndHost (Dec 8, 2014)

lol


----------

